# Cobia Trip w/ a Twist



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a report that Mike Rowell, Capt of Annie Girl, Orange Beach just sent out.<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Hello Fellow Fisherman <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Well you never know what you might catch when you go fishing in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Gulf of Mexico</st1lace> and last Tuesday aboard The Annie Girl was no exception. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">On the second day of a two day Cobia trip from Destin <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Florida</st1:State></st1lace>, my customers and crew happened upon a huge Mako Shark feeding on a Tarpon.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Mako Sharks move in close to shore this time of year to feed on migrating Cobia and obviously Tarpon. They have also been known to feed on Dolphin and other sharks.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">This big Mako was about 200 yards from the beach between <st1laceName w:st="on">Pensacola</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType> and <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Navarre</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace>.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">After everyone got over the excitement of witnessing such a rare event, the crew decided to try and hook the shark. After several different attempts the shark was hooked and about 45 minutes later brought to the gaff. Help from another boat was needed to haul the fish on board.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">The shark was taken to Harbor Walk Marina where it tipped the scales at 640 pounds!<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">This is quite a fish story of the Big One that didn?t get away.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><P class=MsoNormal><st1ersonName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">T</st1ersonName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">hanks <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">Captain Mike Rowell<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><o>







</o>


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Check that out.:clap:clap


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't consider you a "fellow" fisherman by any stretch of the imagination. In a bullfight every so often the bull wins. I sure would like to see one of these mako's turn the table on you yahoos. Maybe get a leg tangled in the flying gaff line or even better have a limb or two bit off. These makos should be left to wander at will eating dolphins and maybe the occasional tourist.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

I just don't get it?!?! Why would anyone kill that shark? In this day and age of cell phone cameras, video recorders and digital cameras why not just document the catch and let the shark live? I find that kill repulsive.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

They are good to eat, thats why. Nice job and good catch.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch and bye the way if you aren't breaking any law and you want some dam fine eating I'm all for keeping. Mako's are great to eat. :bowdown


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Sharks are hunters they understand. The circle of life. nice catch!!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wrightackle (4/21/2008)* In a bullfight every so often the bull wins.


I'm not commenting on the shark one way or the other... BUT...

If you'd ever been to a real bullfight, you'd know that it is one of the least sporting of all events you'll ever see. First, guys on horses come out with long spears. The bull chases them around getting tired out and they jab him with the spears to get him bleeding good while he's chasing them around. 

Once the bull is sufficiently winded, and he's lost enough blood to weaken him, then thematador comes out to finish the job.

I went to one in Spain, and was quite disappointed. On TV, you don'ttypically see what happens before the matadorcomes out.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>"Sharks are hunters they understand. The circle of life." The last circle of life sermon that was delivered to me came from the mouth of an FWC officer. He informed me that the dolphin killing the released snapper was part of the "circle of life" What a pile of horse manure.The real circle of life is a mako eating dolphin, cobia or the overgrown herring called tarpon.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

The boldness of you guys cloked in your anonymity always fascinates me.

I'm not going to defend me, but I'll defend Mike. He is a charter boat Captain trying to make a living. These guys are fighting an insane limit on Snapper and coping with a species that has been ineptly managed, Tuna; thetwo bread and butter species for the Orange BeachCharter Fleet. Coupled with the limits and availability of fish, fuel has soared 174% this past year and close to 500% during the life ofhis boat. The catch was legal and a "catch of a life time." More power tohe and his crew. All fisherman should use some sense and look at our resources as American Indians did, take what you can use, but don't waist it.

For the record, as for me, I am very supportive of Conservation and have seen it work for Kings, Redfish, Bait,and Billfish. I'm acharter member of The Billfish Foundation, and aCertified Observer for the IGFA (facilitates Tag and Release Billfish Tournaments) and member of the CCA.Ihave only killed one billfish as an angler and my first fish wascaught in '66.I have released countless fishof many speciesthrough the years (in OCT we released a Juvenile Tiger Shark)as do my guest, but yes, there will bean oppropriateamounttaken too. 

I would like to encourage you to join and support the conservation groups of your chosing and stay aware of the issues that we "Fellow Fisherman" face.

Tight lines and the best of luck.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Why isn't it the Circle of life? Everyone says you shouldn't kill an Apex predator. Well they killed itso I think that would make them the Apex predator. Congrats!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *wrightackle (4/21/2008)*I don't consider you a "fellow" fisherman by any stretch of the imagination. In a bullfight every so often the bull wins. I sure would like to see one of these mako's turn the table on you yahoos. Maybe get a leg tangled in the flying gaff line or even better have a limb or two bit off. These makos should be left to wander at will eating dolphins and maybe the occasional tourist.


Wow, you just wished death/dismemberment upon a fellow fisherman. That issacrilege my friend.

I place all human life above that of a fish, with conservation minded thinking aside. With that type of logic, why is a redfish or a pomano any more important than a human life?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this the same dead horse that was beaten severely last week? I think it's now decaying in this beautiful sunny weather. Get out and fish!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

An adult bottlenose dolphin eights 150lbs of fish a day. A 650lb Mako eats dolphins. Save the big Makos!!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

> *wrightackle (4/21/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>"Sharks are hunters they understand. The circle of life." The last circle of life sermon that was delivered to me came from the mouth of an FWC officer. He informed me that the dolphin killing the released snapper was part of the "circle of life" What a pile of horse manure.The real circle of life is a mako eating dolphin, cobia or the overgrown herring called tarpon.


Trolling, Trolling, Trolling tho' his mind is swollen...:nonono


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

As a recreational fisherman, I probably would not have tried to catch it, an the main reason is I don't like shark meat. From a business / economics standpoint, I think it was brilliant. The men who chartered on the boat that day will tell all of their friends and send plenty of business his way. No law was broken, no harm no foul. I really hate what has happened to the charter captains. It is always easier for the guys and gals whom are not financially affected by ludicrous laws to say anything they want, but I guess that is what a democratic society is all about....best of luck to you Capt'n


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Capt. :clap That thing will make alot of steaks :hungry


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job Mike!!!! If I were ever so lucky to hook a big mako I would kill it in a second. As a matter of fact I would be sick if it got away. I think some of the idiots on this forum spend too much time in the wrong place. I'm sure PETA has plenty of room for them. I don'tunderstandsome people. In another thread, some guy bashed Kevin Glover for keeping a 10 lb. bass.WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT!!!!A major part of conservation is harvest. I think I'm going to plant a garden this year, watch it grow for months & then when all my vegetables are ripe, I'll just watch them rot on the vine.Some people hate to see others succeed, I think that's just human nature.

GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i understand about the mako

nut all i have to say is great gaff!!!

it souldent even be considered a "catch" if it is fly gaffed

and plus

all you people that complain about flipper stealing your kings , snapper , bait ect..

should listen

you hate flipper but then yoll go and kill that number one eater of flipper

no wonder there are so many flippers around

every one is killing the things that eat them just so they can take a picture and eat supper

im pretty sure there are some better taisting fish in the ocean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd hook one in the head too given the opportunity. Hopefully one day I can!Take your "Save the Makos" campaign somewhere else!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm almost 50 years old, lived in this area all my life, and know as much about hunting and fishing as anyone around here. It's really sad to see these sniveling, uneducated, A-holes "rain on someones parade" when they've caught a once in a lifetime trophy fish. You would congratulate anyone that killed a B&C buck, or caught a hundred pound cobia. Makos are neither endangered or rare. The only time you have a chance to catch a big one in our area, is when the gulf water is cool, during the cobia migration. But congratulations to a hell of a fine catch, and to all you haters, get over it, get real, and tell your momma to change your diapers! Kevin Glover (KING KEVIN) Yeah, that's right.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Kevin, this is Pat from Wright tackle shop. I am the "sniveling, uneducated asshole" that is "raining on someone's parade". They keep these sharks strictly for the money they bring back at the dock. Seeing these silly tourists standing over a mako at the dock just kills me. These makos are just too neat too kill.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *stargazer (4/24/2008)*I'm almost 50 years old, lived in this area all my life, and know as much about hunting and fishing as anyone around here. Kevin Glover (KING KEVIN) Yeah, that's right.


That's were you messed up. Heard that one before...:sick


----------

